# Malted Barley Flour



## LadyCook61 (Apr 30, 2008)

I made NY Times bread with 2 teaspoons of Malted barley flour in it.  It was quite good.  It does give it a slightly different taste, even at 2 teaspoons.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 2, 2008)

LOL - kind of like the difference between a chocolate "malt" and a chocolate "shake"?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 2, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> LOL - kind of like the difference between a chocolate "malt" and a chocolate "shake"?


 
I guess so, the texture was different too.


----------

